# center of mass in car safe....



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Is anyone using this product? Recommend it?

From looking at it online it looks like it would be sufficient in stopping a non-targeted smash and grab job from taking your gun......if someone had a few minutes, how quickly could they bust that case open?

I need something for the car, but don't want to waste my money if this really isn't good enough...

http://www.center-of-mass.com/Store_InCarGunSafe.htm


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's what I use (several others here also). Don't know how quickly one could be broken open. I'm guessing it would take at least a big screw driver shoved into the hole for the cable to break the lock. The main thing here is it's out of sight and if you take the magazine out, even if they do get into it or yank it out of the car somehow, they can't use it until they find a magazine and ammo.

Locks only keep honest people honest...


----------

